# PC software or a stand alone machine?



## CapitalC (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey folks,

First post.....I'm looking to do some home recording.....I just wanna see what I can do with some of these songs I've been writing. I sing, play acoustic and electric guitar and can probably hack out some bass. I may want to do drums but don't know if I have the patience to make them sound live. I would probably just pick a beat and leave it.

I started by trying Audacity, but I can't get rid of the latency, even with the ASIO drivers. So, that got me looking at a device like the line 6 stuff to eliminate the latency...... then I see that there are all sorts of multitracking machines out there (Tascam, Fostex). Now THAT appeals to me.....simple, old school, and don't even need a PC, except to copy the files to. 

I am very technical, in fact that's my job, I'm an IT manager, so I could probably find my way around a software, but plugging in and twisting some dials, and just getting to the playing is more my style.

So, my question is, are these machines any good, or for the same money, can you get way better results with a PC and software? (and some learning)

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Capital C. Welcome to the forum. When it comes to recording I've done both methods. In the past I've used a Roland VS-1680 recorder but in the past couple of years I do all my recording on the PC. I recommend downloading the Reaper digital audio program here: http://www.reaper.fm You can use it without any restrictions for 30 days and if you decide you like it you can buy either a non-commercial or commercial license.

Technically speaking you *can* continue to use it after 30 days but a nag screen will pop up and stay on the screen for 5 seconds every time you start up the program. The good thing about Reaper is it supports VST instruments and effects. To answer your question I'd say try out Reaper and if you do get stuck there's a very good support forum on the website where you can ask questions and get a lot of tips as well.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome, Capital C. I'm an IT guy as well and have used both DAW software and a Zoom HD8CD digial recorder (my current machine) and I have to say I prefer the latter. I'd rather fiddle with the knobs on a hardware device like the Zoom than browse menus with a mouse. Just personal preference.:smile:


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

I have zero latency with my Mac (also have a pc too).. I'm also in the I.T. field as well... 
with this setup I use Guitar Rig 4 , Various Amplitube, Peavey Revalver packages recording with Cuebase, Garageband and looking at getting Logic soon too.. but Reaper looks good... gonna have to give it a try!


----------



## CapitalC (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, now that I've double posted, and it took you to tell me that my initial post has some answers, I wonder if you guys really think I'm an IT guy after all! 

oh well, thanks Big Daddy.....I just had a looksy at the Zoom on Long and Mcquade site.....it looks really cool.....do you find that you have had to get a lot of extra gear, or does the Zoom have enough?

Something tells me I'll end up with something like that, but what Kenmac says makes sense as well.....I'm going to download the reaper manual, and once I'm ready to give it a try, I'll start that 30 day trial......

I'll start reading while watching the world series!

Thanks folks.....happy recording (and playing) 
Ian


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

CapitalC said:


> oh well, thanks Big Daddy.....I just had a looksy at the Zoom on Long and Mcquade site.....it looks really cool.....do you find that you have had to get a lot of extra gear, or does the Zoom have enough?
> 
> 
> Ian


I already had some decent near-field monitors and the machine came with Cubase LE so that's all I'm using for now. I'm only using it to lay down drum and bass backing tracks. It's got a lot of good drum kits and seems pretty easy to use. If you are seriously thinking about one, try Musicians Friend. If you call them and ask for their 20% discount they will usually hook you up, plus they ship to Canada.


----------



## CapitalC (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah, I thnk I'll hit the L&M and check out some of these machines.....I downloaded reaper last night and played around with it, but I still have latency. I have an older HP Media Center PC with a Pentium D, 3.0GHZ and 3MB of ram, but I think the sound card sucks for recording......so I'm back to looking at interfaces or sound cards and whatever else.....forget that.....AND, it's a lot to get your head around. The manual is 400 pages!

I think I just want to plug my guitar or microphone in, check levels, and get to it.

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...grab a standalone while you still can. we're only a couple of years away fromn seeing them disappear altogether.

the tascam 2488 is unbelievable bang for the buck at $800, and i'm seeing them on craigslist almost every week. the only downside is not-so-great preamps.

the korg recorders are also highly recommended. i have the d3200.

-dh


----------



## CapitalC (Apr 14, 2009)

here's a though I just had though....what about editing....as in, let's say you do an acoustic track for the entire song, and then later want to cut parts of it out....on a PC you just highlight and delete.....what about a standalone? how would you do that?

Ian

PS....thanks for the used tip. might go that route but I'm really interested in this new product from Tascam though.....built in mics.....
http://www.tascam.com/products/dp-008;9,16,3805,16.html


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i don't have any experience with PCs, but i do know that one of the major attractions is editing features.

that said, i've gotten pretty swift at editing on my korg d3200. 

dead simple and, of course, if you get it wrong you just hit the undo button.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

CapitalC said:


> PS....thanks for the used tip. might go that route but I'm really interested in this new product from Tascam though.....built in mics.....
> http://www.tascam.com/products/dp-008;9,16,3805,16.html


...might be just the ticket! especially if you're only looking at very basic, demoing.

keep in mind that you can only record two tracks at a time.

also, don't get burned by the introductory price.

i paid $1600+ for my tascam 2488. weeks later they cut the price in half...



-dh


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

I have used a Tascam MX-2424 for years... but last year I have gone completely daw. It was a great unit at the time... but so much has changed in the audio world over the last few years... and my needs have exceeded it's capabilities.

The thing with standalone units are... if your needs grow... there's often nothing you can do except replace the system because everything is stuck in the box.

You can't update the a/d/a converters. Storage media formats change constantly. Mixing tools and capabilities are extremely limited.... and there's nothing you can do about it if your needs change. It's often really time consuming to transfer files to a daw system for more intense mixing.

One possibility though is use the standalone for actual recording... and transfer the files to a daw for mixing.... provided the unit allows for that... and it's in a format that most software/hardware can communicate with.

If you're having latency problems... often it's your i/o box or card. You really do get what you pay for with that sort of thing.

Sean Meredith-Jones
http://www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## CapitalC (Apr 14, 2009)

seanmj said:


> One possibility though is use the standalone for actual recording... and transfer the files to a daw for mixing.... provided the unit allows for that... and it's in a format that most software/hardware can communicate with.
> 
> [/url]


you actually can export tracks.....and you can import tracks as well....this little thing does a lot......I can see getting a Tascam and using reaper (wish I didn't download it yet cause my 30 days are running out).......

Fun times ahead.....I gotta start practicing though.....

Ian


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

CapitalC said:


> you actually can export tracks.....and you can import tracks as well....this little thing does a lot......I can see getting a Tascam and using reaper (wish I didn't download it yet cause my 30 days are running out).......
> 
> Fun times ahead.....I gotta start practicing though.....
> 
> Ian


Reaper doesn't expire or ruin your work. It just pops up a screen to tell you that it's not free at the start. Click it and it goes away. 

Here is an amazing read on using DAW. Not the how's but the whys.
http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=29283 

There are a couple PDF recaps posted amongst the thread


----------



## CapitalC (Apr 14, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> Reaper doesn't expire or ruin your work. It just pops up a screen to tell you that it's not free at the start. Click it and it goes away.
> 
> Here is an amazing read on using DAW. Not the how's but the whys.
> http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=29283
> ...


I read the 1st page and I am totally hooked on that thread.....just found the PDF of it and downloaded....250 pages!!!! I printed it 2 sides up, double sided, and it's still HUGE, but awesome......it's gonna make a lot of bus rides to work fly by.

Ian


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

CapitalC said:


> I read the 1st page and I am totally hooked on that thread.....just found the PDF of it and downloaded....250 pages!!!! I printed it 2 sides up, double sided, and it's still HUGE, but awesome......it's gonna make a lot of bus rides to work fly by.
> 
> Ian


It took me a few days to read it up to page 17... I just caught up on the last pages LATE last night ..... It's some pretty good stuff. And not an about "Me" type of thread either. s

Ever heard of the Mixerman thread?


----------



## CapitalC (Apr 14, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> Ever heard of the Mixerman thread?


nope, but I'm googling now......


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

CapitalC said:


> nope, but I'm googling now......


He turned it into a book..... soo funny
http://www.mixerman.net/diaries1.php


----------

